# HexOhms box mod



## VapeSnow (6/10/15)

Hi guys

Who have stock of this box mod or anybody looking to sell?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (6/10/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Who have stock of this box mod or anybody looking to sell?



I can hook you up for R2500


----------



## VapeSnow (6/10/15)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I can hook you up for R2500


Okay cool. Send me a whatsapp 0828843028


----------



## KieranD (6/10/15)

I am going to do another group buy on the V2.1 one again


----------

